# Algae ID



## chuckeff (Apr 18, 2004)

Since summer started, this algae has gone crazy in my tank. Does anyone have any idea what kind it is? Also there is a fine green algae that is also growing on some of the leaves on my red ludwiga and I am not sure what it is either. The tank has been set up since November and I have never had any problems like this before. Also, would Florida Flag Fish help exterminate this algae? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like fuzz algae (might be other names for it.) A florida Flagfish or SAE will take care of it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is a link to ID algae and the fish that eat it...
http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=9


----------



## chuckeff (Apr 18, 2004)

Great thanks for helping me id this algae. Now I just have to wait for my lfs to get some Florida flag fish which should be this week.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Looks like dreaded staghorn to me. Dreaded cause it is ugly as sin, spreads reasonably fast, and unless you are lucky fish and shrimp dont touch it (even those noted for eating it).

Usually if your infestation isn't too bad, you can take care of it with nutrient balance and lots of plant fast plant growth. Seeing the results usually takes a couple weeks...so be persistant with maintaining good fert levels (NPK/trace/CO2) and manually removing what you can


IF YOU GET DESPERATE (AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!)
the following is my aggressive method when staghorn hits that beyond hope point. It is aggressive and has the potential to harm fish/plants/bacterial colony if you don't know what you are doing.
1)get your hands on some super fast growers like bacopa, hornwort etc and toss them in your tank...let them float. You are looking at growing a BIG floating nutrient sump.
2) get your nutrients all balanced ala Tom Bars estimative index (works reasonably well in most cases)
3) SLOWLY add 4oz of store brand (3%) Hydrogen peroxide to the tank...do THIS SLOWLY!!! (in case you didn't get it the first time)
4) Repeat in 2 days (50% WC, re-balance, re H2O2)
5) don't touch the tank for a full week

I did this and my staghorn COMPLETELY dissapeared..NOT A SINGLE SIGN that it was ever in the tank. I didn't have a single fatality (or damage that I could tell) from the H2O2. I didn't have a single plant loss (or damage that I could tell) and htis tank has the ever melting crypts.


----------



## chuckeff (Apr 18, 2004)

ugghhh.... I was hoping not to hear the word staghorn algae. I thought that is what it was originally, but was in denial with myself. 
You mentioned "Tom Bars estimative index" but where can I find out more about that. And when you say add 4 oz of h2o2 slowly, what is your definition of slowly. And thanks for the help.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I tried the h2o2 method in my tank. Not only did it NOT hurt the plants, it didn't bother the algae either. Still trying to figure that out as I have gotten rid of the BBA but now have staghorn growing on and in the gravel but not on the plants.


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey Gomer,

I thought when H2O2 touches water, it disintegrates into hydrogen and oxygen compounds? If that is the case, it will not have any effect at all. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I use a turkey baster to squirt it directly onto the problem areas. It bubbles for awhile but other than that didn't do anything for me.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

tanVincent said:


> Hey Gomer,
> 
> I thought when H2O2 touches water, it disintegrates into hydrogen and oxygen compounds? If that is the case, it will not have any effect at all. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> ...


I'm not Gomer, but what the hey.
You buy H2O2 in highly diluted form- only 3% diluted in (you guessed it) water. When putting it in the aquarium, you dilute it much more. It will oxidize organic matter with the release of oxygen. That's the bubbling you see when it is working. It will most certainly do something when in the tank. Too much will kill everything in the tank!


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

H2O2 is not going to solve the issue.

It's not BBA either.

It's a mix of diatoms and Oedogonium and poerhaps a few others.
Correct your CO2 and other nutrients, this stuff goes away easily if you do that.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

